# cat | grep -> Dateinamen ausgeben lassen?

## slyght

```
cat *.* | grep pattern
```

Wie kann ich mir zu jeder Zeile noch den Dateinamen ausgeben lassen, in dem "pattern" gefunden wurde?

bei grep -H bekomm ich ja leider nur "(standard input):" angezeigt...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *slyght wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat *.* | grep pattern
> ```
> ...

 

Naja...

```
grep -l <pattern> *.*
```

Das gibt dir einfach die Dateien an, welche <pattern> enthalten. Willst du zusätzlich zum Dateinamne auch noch die betreffende Zeile sehen, in der pattern vorkommt, mache einfach:

```
grep <pattern> *.*
```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTaLast edited by STiGMaTa_ch on Mon Jul 25, 2005 11:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrsteven

Wozu den cat?

```
grep -H Suchmuster *
```

Sucht das Suchmuster in allen Dateien und zeigt den Dateinamen und die Zeile an.

----------

## slyght

Oh... danke

Ich dachte, ich muss grep immer über ne pipe bedienen  :Embarassed: 

----------

## nightmarez

da gibts doch irgendwo nen beitrag über das unnötige benutzen von 'cat'.

----------

## sirro

 *nightmarez wrote:*   

> da gibts doch irgendwo nen beitrag über das unnötige benutzen von 'cat'.

 

Du meinst "Useless use of Cat"?  :Wink: 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=useless+use+of+cat

----------

## nightmarez

hehe jo, bei den sucheregebnissen sieht man direkt wie überflüssig cat meistens ist.

----------

